# Chromebook Recovery mode



## Heather98 (Oct 14, 2020)

I have an acer chromebook r11. It stopped charging which I later found out was the charger was broken but before I knew this I google 'what to do if chromebook wont charge' and followed the advice, part of which was to press esc, refresh and power buttons which brings up the message 'chrome OS is missing or damaged'. The end of the online advice said to turn on and off and it should be back to normal but turning off and back on and the message is still there. I do not need to recover my chromebook but I cant get off the message. I have tried pushing refresh and power but it's still there. I dont want to do the recovery process as I dont want to lose my files.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, is your Chromebook r11 still under warrantee?
Did you manage to solve the charging issue?

I had a similar 'chrome OS is missing or damaged' issue some time ago, in a HP Chromebook.
I also tried all suggestions online to restart/reset it. None of them worked. I had to return it to HP for them to fix it - it was still under warrantee.
If all of your data is saved to Google Drive, then that should be saved and can be accessed from any pc.

https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/1080595


----------



## Heather98 (Oct 14, 2020)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi, is your Chromebook r11 still under warrantee?
> Did you manage to solve the charging issue?
> 
> I had a similar 'chrome OS is missing or damaged' issue some time ago, in a HP Chromebook.
> ...


Hi I dont think it is under warranty anymore. In the end it only needed a new charger which I now have but I just cant get off the recovery screen. I've checked Google drive and the files I need arnt there


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

If your files are not saved in Google Drive, they may be lost for good!
To reset the Chromebook that will not start up - turn on and hold down 
Ctrl + Alt + Shift + R
I know that is not the answer your want to see, sorry.
Hold off doing the above as other members here, may have a more useful suggestion.


----------

